# Anybody recognize this Tresspasser???



## bradg100869 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody in Worth Co. around the Doles area recognize this tresspasser? He rode his 4 wheeler all over my freshly planted food plots Sunday afternoon. If he don't understand someone is hunting the property after he rode under my box stand, through freshly harrowed food plots and passed by "No Tresspassing" signs, then he may think it is O.K. to go back and sit in my stand whenever he wants too!!!!! I hope we don't end up in MY stand together!!!!!


----------



## florida boy (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone would get a good chewing !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> at least he's wearing a helmet...



It's mandantory on the short bus!!!  Keeps um from licking the windows!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahhh he's just looking for the buck he shot. His cousin told him the 22 mag wasn't enough gun for deer hunting, but he didn't listen...


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 1, 2009)

Man....talk about irratating!!!


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what brand 4 wheeler this is? I kinda think a Honda, but I'm not sure. I need to know before I start knocking on doors!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 1, 2009)

Kinda looks like an Artic Cat, but its a lil bit different. Maybe a polaris?


----------



## BBDJR (Oct 1, 2009)

i am pretty sure its a polaris with that front end


----------



## marknga (Oct 1, 2009)

That stinks, it looks like a Polaris to me.


----------



## sportsman35 (Oct 1, 2009)

Polaris or Suzuki


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 1, 2009)

Most all Polaris four wheelers have a center light on the handle bars and two on the front fenders.  I can't tell for certain in the pic, but that one does not seem to have the center light.  If I were to guess, Honda or Yamaha.  The bumper on the front is probably aftermarket so you have to look at the headlight pattern.  The headlight pattern looks similar to a Honda or older Yamaha.  Just my .02

*Edit:* after seeing someone above mention Suzuki...It does look a lot like a Suzuki King Quad.


----------



## abjeep94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude that's a Polaris for sure!  Time to beat down the doors!


----------



## BBDJR (Oct 1, 2009)

*older polaris*

this looks the same to me.  except for the lower bumper...


----------



## livetohunt (Oct 1, 2009)

He probably just stole the 4-wheeler, and was taking it for a joy ride. Meanwhile, looking for trail cameras to steal...


----------



## BigBadger78 (Oct 1, 2009)

That front end is a polaris.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's a Polaris for sure.  Not all Polaris models have the 3 headlights.


----------



## Limb Walker (Oct 1, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> It's mandantory on the short bus!!!  Keeps um from licking the windows!!!!



There went the Diet Coke, all over laptop!!


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Oct 1, 2009)

That is not a Honda!  Looks like kid. Check the neighbors, he will not be far away.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 1, 2009)

It's a Polaris, and yep, it's a kid. Looks like somewhere between 12-14 yrs old. I too would be knocking on doors.


----------



## PharmD (Oct 1, 2009)

Has this land been up for sale lately?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 1, 2009)

yep, look for a pudgy 12 year old with a blue polaris


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 1, 2009)

PharmD said:


> Has this land been up for sale lately?



This is the 9th year I've leased it. Same owner. Not been up for sale.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 1, 2009)

that would be my brothers wives cousin on her half brothers uncles ex wife side, they all from alabama LOL. some nails in a 2x4 would solve alot or try the old fishing line or clear weedeater cord bout waist high trick, now them would be some great trail camera pics.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2009)

I would be ticked to the highest degree of ticktivity!

Take the picture to the local DNR or Sheriff's deparment... If not there, I'd staple his picture on every available telephone pole that I could find.


----------



## bat (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Brad I have some free time coming up in a few weeks if you want me to go set in that tower and catch him for you, just let me know!


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 1, 2009)

bat said:


> Hey Brad I have some free time coming up in a few weeks if you want me to go set in that tower and catch him for you, just let me know!



Hey Johnny! I figured I would see that bat flying before long. I'll let u stake out my place if u let me stake out yours!!!


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 1, 2009)

Where is CPowell? This is in his neck of the woods. Went looking for this guy today with no luck. Maybe i'll find him this weekend. I just want to make sure it don't happen again. Shame on him the first time, shame on me the second......


----------



## Stryker (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it's Tom Miranda. He's the only person I know that wears a helmet on a 4 wheeler. Well.......He and little kids.


----------



## TonyE (Oct 2, 2009)

Stryker said:


> I think it's Tom Miranda. He's the only person I know that wears a helmet on a 4 wheeler. Well.......He and little kids.


----------



## WPTC (Oct 2, 2009)

Stryker said:


> I think it's Tom Miranda. He's the only person I know that wears a helmet on a 4 wheeler. Well.......He and little kids.



Dont forget Micheal Waddell, and Jackie Bushman....

Looks like a local teenager riding his polaris....mommy told him to put his safety  gear on before heading out that day.
He knows when you all are there and when your not, good luck keeping him out.


----------



## Lilrock (Oct 2, 2009)

He has a gun rack on the front, and yea that looks like a polaris alot from the front.  Hope you can catch him before he goes scouting again and next time that rifle holder may be carrying a gun!!! Watch Out NOW, I hate people that disrepect another mans hard work!!


----------



## littletime (Oct 2, 2009)

NAILS, NAILS, and more NAILS


----------



## wrogers (Oct 2, 2009)

*How's he gettin in*

Can you put up a cable or a small gate or something. If you don't stop him from coming in, he's probably gonna steal you trailcam soon.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 2, 2009)

bradg100869 said:


> Where is CPowell? This is in his neck of the woods. Went looking for this guy today with no luck. Maybe i'll find him this weekend. I just want to make sure it don't happen again. Shame on him the first time, shame on me the second......



Here here!

I bet thats a kid, especially with the helmet on.  We've caught a few riding 4 wheelers on our place before....it never ended good for them after we followed the tracks back to their house and talked to the parents.

Now if you see a kinda fat guy riding a Rhino (remarkably good looking also)....I might have gotten lost


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 2, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> Here here!
> 
> I bet thats a kid, especially with the helmet on.  We've caught a few riding 4 wheelers on our place before....it never ended good for them after we followed the tracks back to their house and talked to the parents.
> 
> Now if you see a kinda fat guy riding a Rhino (remarkably good looking also)....I might have gotten lost



I'm not sure about the good looking part, I'll just be looking for a fat guy on a rhino........


----------



## joshguest (Oct 2, 2009)

We have that problem every year . Always fresh atv tracks bout 2weeks before season!


----------



## ryano (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a Polaris Magnum 325 or 335 for sure. The Magnum does not have the center light on the handlebars like the Sportsman does.


----------



## CAG (Oct 2, 2009)

that is positive it is a polaris and where at in doles. I also live in worth and hunt in doles near five ash pond.


----------



## Jhunt (Oct 2, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> at least he's wearing a helmet...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Crustydemon (Oct 2, 2009)

I say Polaris also. That's a street bike helmet.  See the visor. Keep your eye out for street bikes in the neighborhood. That doesn't look like a kid to me though. That's a pretty big 4-wheeler and dudes got a big back. Be careful what you do, if he gets injured on your property, you still could be liable.

I'd do two things, 1) laminate the picture and post it on a sign saying reward for information of tresspasser. Put in right where he enters your property. 2) give a copy of the picture to the local sherrif and game warden.

Also, take pictures of the distruction for evidence.

Good hunting,

Crusty


----------



## Doyle (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are sure that it is a Polaris, make up a poster that you can distribute to all the area Polaris dealers.  Offer something like a $50 reward for his arrest and conviction.  That may get some action.


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Got a lot of good info and suggestions on how to handle this situation. Keep the ideas coming and I'll be riding area again this weekend.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 2, 2009)

T Tolbert said:


> A low strand of electric fence across the trail o about chest high tied between two trees would work out nice! Might sound cruel but it was his choice to ride on your land!



That is also guaranteed to get you sued if he gets hurt.   If he hit it at high speed and decapitated himself, you'd loose everything you own.  Sad, but true.  Criminals now have more rights than we do.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think it's a kid myself.  Looks like an adult male of the heavier persuasion.


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 2, 2009)

T Tolbert said:


> A low strand of electric fence across the trail o about chest high tied between two trees would work out nice! Might sound cruel but it was his choice to ride on your land!



DON'T do that!  A boy was killed in Worth a few years ago when a single strand cut his throat.  It was in Isabella down old mail rd I believe.


----------



## marknga (Oct 2, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> DON'T do that!  A boy was killed in Worth a few years ago when a single strand cut his throat.  It was in Isabella down old mail rd I believe.



Yep, I knew a teenager that killed when he didn't see the steel cable stretched across a dirt road. No orange flags or anything on the cable. Decapitated him.

I don't like tresspessars but there are better ways to handle it.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Oct 2, 2009)

Nails across the trail would be just as effective, but make sure ya got a big magnet to pickup them nails up after they have solved your problem. 
Wouldn't that be funny if ya caught him pushing the 4 wheeler out with 4 flats  Can anyone guess what excuse he'd use to try and weasel his way out a that one

Uh, well ya c i sorta had a few flats and went down the trail to c if there was anybody there to help me pick the nails outa my tires but ran into a few more along the way


----------



## ret3006 (Oct 2, 2009)

I tried to save the picture to my computer and zoom in on the back of his shirt to read what it says but it was too blured.


----------



## warrenmountain (Oct 2, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> DON'T do that!  A boy was killed in Worth a few years ago when a single strand cut his throat.  It was in Isabella down old mail rd I believe.



Not to mention the possibility of criminal charges (Murder or Attempted Murder come to mind depending on the outcome). 

For one example see here  http://wilton.patch.com/articles/wilton-pd-working-with-fbi-on-parisot-case or Google "Nicholas Parisot of Wilton" and check out some of the official reports for a deeper dive on the legal ramifications.


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry guys didn't mean to step on any toes.  I have seen it in person Its not good should have known better'


----------



## stev (Oct 2, 2009)

its a popo


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 2, 2009)

what a goober ..... his pic is probably on trail cams all over the place down there !


----------



## deerslayer30 (Oct 3, 2009)

Let us know what you do and find out! Good luck, that really sucks buddy!


----------



## bat (Oct 3, 2009)

bradg100869 said:


> Hey Johnny! I figured I would see that bat flying before long. I'll let u stake out my place if u let me stake out yours!!!



Yeah right I know you have more HUGE racks in that building of yours then I will ever have!  Hope you find out who this guy is and I know you will be safe doing it.  

Folks Brad is a very smart individual and he will not do anything to endanger anyone.  Very Christian young man, who wouldn't hurt a flea.... unless it was riding on a Big Bucks back.    He'll catch the guy, it is just a matter of time.  I do need to check out his place just to point him in the right direction.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 4, 2009)

what we do is make spike strips outta nails and dig ditches and put them in there and cover them up it dont take long and people wont come back u loose alot of tires just dont forget where u put the this very effective trust me


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 4, 2009)

What type of camera, it must have a good trigger speed.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 4, 2009)

littletime said:


> NAILS, NAILS, and more NAILS



agree. find his entry spot and get him with nails!


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 4, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> What type of camera, it must have a good trigger speed.



Moultrie D-40


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 4, 2009)

nales  on a pice of wood   just deep  enough  to get the tires


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

not worth a killin but surely a whoopin.


----------



## Fowl (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldn't do nails either, somebody steps on one nail to the foot next thing your in a civil case bc of someone else's ignorance/ disregard for property rights. Sad but true. Under the law you can not lay a trap for someone... You could be liable both civilally and criminally. I think it's a smaller polaris with a teenage fat kid. I wouldn't worry about him poaching and if he does you know he's not walking look at that gut. I would use this as an excuse to "stake it out" every day of deer season.


----------



## j.irvin (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely a Polaris, probably a kid.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 11, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> What type of camera, it must have a good trigger speed.



I had the same thought as well.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 11, 2009)

It almost looks like a shirt the fire dept wears. Is that a gun strapped to the back of the 4-wheeler? BTW I live in Isabella and never heard of any decapitations?


----------



## junkybuck (Oct 11, 2009)

my family owns 3oo acres in doles and it is a never ending battle with tresspassers........i live in isabella and cant keep a good eye on the property but thats ok, i will and hopefully you too,     catch whoever it is on them dang fourwheelers.    it aint gone be pretty      and while we are on the subject of doles  how bout lets let some deer walk this year guys ......sounds like a small war every mornin


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mark K said:


> It almost looks like a shirt the fire dept wears. Is that a gun strapped to the back of the 4-wheeler? BTW I live in Isabella and never heard of any decapitations?



It didn't decapitate him.  It cut his throat from what I remember.  I'll ask my mother when I talk to her again she may can remember the boys name.  I believe it happened down old mail road, and the boy made it back to Isabella.  I was young when it happened (I'm 22 now) so I may have some parts confused


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Oct 12, 2009)

*nails*

sorry to down the nail theory also but i heard personally from the local dnr if you do that and it pops his tires he can press charges for destruction of property. so like someone else said criminals have more rights than we do.


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Oct 12, 2009)

*one suggestion....*

try puttin your camra over a big bucket of paps fried chicken and u might get a pic of him eatin. lol jk


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate to admit it but, When I was about 13 years old. I would ride all over the woods with my buddies, We owned the woods we thought. I had a landowner try and stop us, so I roosted him and got a big laugh. Well about a month later I roosted him again. Got a even bigger laugh since it had rained and this old coot was full of mud. We didnt know anything about hunting and such so what business did this old guy have to try and stop us Well it was another few weeks and I see him so we do a U turn and start to haul tail since we knew he would be mad. I kick it and we are getting another cheap thrill.
Then the other old coot steps out from behind a tree and clothes lines me  I broke a collar bone and they were about to put a serious beating on us even though we were only 13.
My buddy did some donuts around him and gave me time to get back on the bike and escape.
Well I had my dad take me to the hospital,He wasnt to happy with me or the old coot but was pretty cool about the whole thing.
I tell the nurse how stupid we were and that this guy clothes lined me in the woods and she didnt understand hunting either, So the next thing I know is Im talking to the sheriff and he is going to arrest this guy.
I am really scared now because the sheriff is involved, They find him and its now to the point of Do we want to press charges 
We didnt and it turned out that my dad had some friends in
 common with the old coot.
I am now the old coot and try to realize that if it is a young boy he probably dont have a clue what a food plot is,so I try and take that in consideration as well as older folks dont always know either if they dont hunt.

It probably dont apply in this case since He has a gun rack but thought I would throw it at you anyway in case you catch him and he looks young. Minors can do no wrong


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Oct 12, 2009)

The pix don't show u enough to make a case. Nobody would recognize anybody in a helmet like that. Probably why he wore it.  If u find a four wheeler that matches it that don't prove nuttin either. A million folks own one just like it. It could have been loaned out too. Ur better off posting no tresspassing signs and letting Law Enforcement folks handle the problem.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 12, 2009)

does look like a gun on the back.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like a fat dumb kid to me, put up gates or cables and flags so he doesn't get hurt.  You can buy these fake security cams with flashing lights, I wonder if that would keep him out.


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 12, 2009)

fishing line across the trail is a great thing.  I had that problem once on our land and I strung up 4 pound, 6 pound, 10 pound, nails on a board buried into the ground and covered with leaves, then 25 pound test line on the only entrance they were using to the property.  They didnt make it to the 25 pound string, but i bet all the others left a mark.  not a 100% sure if they hit the nails either.  that ended my problem of having them on our land.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 12, 2009)

a little barbwire or piano wire about 3 foot high will solve the problem.


----------



## 1md2b (Oct 12, 2009)

If you hunt right around Doles he shouldn't be hard to find, that is if the trespasser lives in Doles.  I live right outside of Doles on Jodie Hobby Rd.  There's probably twenty or thirty houses in Doles.  There's a couple houses behind the peanut company on Red Oak rd too.  Follow those fourwheeler tracks, though Im sure you already have.  Now if he was just visiting somebody in the area you may not ever catch him.  I would stay away from the nails, the barbwire, or really anything that could hurt a kid but thats just me.


----------



## g24dawggone (Oct 13, 2009)

Pop them Jaws!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 13, 2009)

Isn't Doyles where they have those big four wheeler rides through the mud and stuff.  I think they had an event 3 or 4 weeks ago..  Maybe he was lost.


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like all the ideas yall have suggested. I could not do anything that may injure somone. It just don't set well that someone would ride all over someone elses food plots. And I already have posted signs up too. I would not want to flatten the G/W tires, but he would have to have a pic on me putting them out to have a case. Maybe the ones of us who hunt in this area can get together and try to stop some of this riding on private property.


----------



## junkybuck (Oct 13, 2009)

i posted signs and it helped had game warden watch place helped also. but yea they do have rides around there and i tracked some of the tracks back there once. i was leaving our property last year and passed a boy on motor cycle with rifle on his back. i stopped in the dirt road to question him ..... needless to say he got another gear and and left me in the dust so ill be watchin for him this year also. good luck with your property bud


----------



## Steve Thompson (Oct 13, 2009)

I saw that guy yesterday & he had a B&C strapped on the back of that same 4 wheeler!!!!


----------



## coltday (Oct 14, 2009)

That last picture looks like he might have seen the camera so maybe he won't be back!


----------



## hoghunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Instructions on How to Catch Tresspassers. 

1.  Find point of entry, trail, or egress.
2.  Dig  trench approx. one foot wide and two feet long...not too deep.  
3.  Fill large balloon or other latex device you may have lying around with hot pink enamel paint.
4.  Place balloon in hole and cover with leaves or other organic debris.  The two foot length is helpful to make sure the balloon explodes up and over the target.  
5.  Wait.  
6.  After balloon has detonated, follow the trail, or check with locals to see who owns the hot pink ATV.  It won’t take long for the word to get out.   Low cost and makes great evidence.  

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bradg100869 (Oct 14, 2009)

hoghunter said:


> Instructions on How to Catch Tresspassers.
> 
> 1.  Find point of entry, trail, or egress.
> 2.  Dig  trench approx. one foot wide and two feet long...not too deep.
> ...


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 14, 2009)

florida boy said:


> Someone would get a good chewing !!!!!!!!!


thats what those wells out in the woods are for.


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

Steve Thompson said:


> I saw that guy yesterday & he had a B&C strapped on the back of that same 4 wheeler!!!!



So Wrong!


----------



## carpeonnel (Oct 15, 2009)

definitely a polaris , prob a magnum, and it does look like he saw the camera.  I don't get the helmet though?  Don't understand why he's wearing one unless it's a younger kid whose parents are making him wear it


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 15, 2009)

carpeonnel said:


> definitely a polaris , prob a magnum, and it does look like he saw the camera.  I don't get the helmet though?  Don't understand why he's wearing one unless it's a younger kid whose parents are making him wear it



Could be wearing to hide his mug from being identified ?


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> It didn't decapitate him.  It cut his throat from what I remember.  I'll ask my mother when I talk to her again she may can remember the boys name.  I believe it happened down old mail road, and the boy made it back to Isabella.  I was young when it happened (I'm 22 now) so I may have some parts confused



His name was Michael.

He was one of the best and he is missed everyday.


----------



## hoyt84 (Nov 3, 2009)

> Instructions on How to Catch Tresspassers.
> 
> 1. Find point of entry, trail, or egress.
> 2. Dig trench approx. one foot wide and two feet long...not too deep.
> ...



Best advice on here!



> His name was Michael.
> 
> He was one of the best and he is missed everyday.



This is why I would never do something to try to hurt a tresspasser.
I hate to hear that even though it was a long time ago.

Good luck catching him!


----------



## tlltiller7 (Nov 3, 2009)

we have a member in our club who does that to us... it Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- all of us off but he is the pres son so he does what he wants!


----------



## tlltiller7 (Nov 3, 2009)

we have a member in our club who does the same thing to us... it makes us all angry but he does what he wants... he is the presidents son


----------

